# DDR German Shepherds



## Fate (Oct 3, 2013)

I have been very interested in the DDR/Czech/Slovak type of dogs but I need some direction. Do any of you know any of breeders of this type of type in California or Arizona, or Nevada? Any experiences with this type of dog?


----------



## phiction (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a DDR German shepherd, Lucy. She is a year and a half now. Unfortunately, I can't help you with breeders in the southwest. We got our dog from Von der Haus Gill in western Ohio. The owner, Al Gill, does ship dogs all over the world. I can say that Lucy is whip smart, fairly high energy, but with a good "off switch." Her temperament is lovely. Very even and not a mean bone in her body. She's rarely skittish about any thing, and even then her approach is to stop initially and then investigate. Lucy is without doubt the best dog I have had (of six in my lifetime). As with any dog you would get from a breeder, you would have to research the parents and try to see previous pups, if that's possible. We were fortunate to know a local police canine officer who recommended VDH Gill, since he had obtained several police dogs from them. You may want to check with local law enforcement in your area to see if they can recommend local working dog breeders. If you get a working line dog, you have to be committed to giving it sufficient mental as well as physical exercise. We have found that basic obedience training and running her outside is not enough. Lucy definitely needs mental work like trick training, agility, Schutzhund/IPO, or similar. Good luck to you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi came from kleinenhain in KY.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Eli is from Schraderhaus in Washington state.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I've had 2 DDR males, so much alike they're almost the same dog. Fun loving and a bit hyper, daily exercise and BALL is a must. Brilliant though, so loyal, never wanting to do the wrong thing and make me angry. Always happy, almost like a rottweiler in their sense of humor (gonna mess with you!) and how they would eat. 

Protection skills came natural and very young, even if somewhat lopsided. Otto at 8 months did a bark and hold on the plumber changing a toilet tank. My plumber still tells his guys that story. 

His breeder's in NH so I can't really help you there.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Eli is from Schraderhaus in Washington state.



How do you like him? 

I've heard they are good breeders, if I ever get another GSD, I'm going to look at them a bit more closely.


----------



## Fate (Oct 3, 2013)

Any in the southwest? I'd like to be able to meet the breeder.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

how close are you to Texas?


----------



## Nikki-Rose (Mar 3, 2014)

I've been looking for the same for a little while. Here's what I've gathered in the area.
CA: JustK9s | Kistha Haus German Shepherds and Pembroke Welsh Corgi German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels

There are a couple nice looking breeders in Washington state if you are willing to go a little bit further.


----------



## Fate (Oct 3, 2013)

kleinenHain said:


> how close are you to Texas?


I am currently in the Los Angeles area, so not too close. But any info is helpful.



Nikki-Rose said:


> I've been looking for the same for a little while. Here's what I've gathered in the area.
> CA: JustK9s | Kistha Haus German Shepherds and Pembroke Welsh Corgi German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels
> 
> There are a couple nice looking breeders in Washington state if you are willing to go a little bit further.


JustK9s was one that I found recently. Really good looking dogs coming from there. And I love the Corgis too. True Haus I have not seen yet. I'll take a look at that one.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Def check out True Haus, nice stock. I have an Esko-Stella pup.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dax is from Weberhaus in Kansas. He's DDR/Czech. 

If you're looking on the west coast only, Shraderhaus in Washington and Kistha Haus in California are breeders I'd look at. 

Robin Huerta has a couple Kristha Haus dogs that I know she adores. Very beautiful dogs and highly trainable. 

There's also Sentinel Harts GSDs in California.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

blackshep said:


> How do you like him?
> 
> I've heard they are good breeders, if I ever get another GSD, I'm going to look at them a bit more closely.


 
Jean is wonderful to work with. I highly recommend her. She is straight up about what each dog produces. Eli is a fun dog, wonderful temprament. He's a very social dog. She told me that litter would be a stretch for schutzhund but would be great for herding and nosework. I was looking at nosework so it was a great fit.

He has been much slower to mature than my wgsl's but overall a great dog.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've got a DDR dog. He's an all around happy go lucky guy. Solid nerve - nothing spooks him. Social and outgoing, but I'm definitely the center of his world. He's very attached to me. Doesn't have that edge you hear about with DDR dogs yet, but he's also pretty young at about 11 months and things can change. Very ball and food driven. Easy to train and a very easy dog to live with. Definitely has that off switch that we all value so much. Had his hips x-rayed and they looked great. No complaints here.


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

It really depends on what you want to do with your dog. If you want to do sport, I would look at Van Den Heuvel K9 in Washington. Dari is one of the most knowledgeable breeders of Czech/Slovak Shepherds in the world. If you just want a pet, Schraderhaus would be a good kennel to look at. It really depends on what you want to do with the dog. Dari has three breedings right now that are amazing combinations. These puppies will be excellent working dogs. If you have more questions, you can send me a PM .


----------



## Fate (Oct 3, 2013)

I just took a look at Schraderhaus. Wow those are some awesome looking dogs. They are a great find. I was trying to find their prices but no luck. I'll contact them soon. In terms of shipping a dog, do you guys know how that works? Is that bad for the pup? I'm just wondering.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I've shipped many times. It doesn't phase them, they come out of the crate like it's no big deal. Jean ships all the time she can walk you through it. Tell her Eli's mom sent you.
Eli is out of Itty and Lux.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dax was shipped. He hated the crate but shipping didn't cause any problems for him. He just doesn't like confinement.


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

I believe Jean charges $1800 for her pups. She is a very honest and ethical person. She knows her dogs well and really cares about them and the homes her pups end up in. There are just a handful of breeders I trust and she is definately one of them.


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I am also somebody who has to recommend Schraderhaus. I am currently training a puppy from her as a Service Dog.

I obviously am looking for something a bit different than a sport dog or protection work. Jean was very good about being honest about her lines, what would work for me, and what wouldn't. She took the time to answer all my questions (believe me I had millions) before I bought her, as well as after I brought her home.

Qiva is 7 months old and is doing very well for her age. She picks up training quickly. She is much more outgoing than most GSDs I have met. I get compliments on her behavior (and looks  ) wherever we go. 

Qiva is also a Lux daughter.


----------



## Fate (Oct 3, 2013)

SentinelHarts said:


> I believe Jean charges $1800 for her pups. She is a very honest and ethical person. She knows her dogs well and really cares about them and the homes her pups end up in. There are just a handful of breeders I trust and she is definately one of them.


I spoke to a woman from Sentinel Harts over the phone; probably Jean. She was very kind and answered a lot of my questions when I inquired about adopting a retired female. I am very interested in a puppy from their male Darius. They are definitely one of the top breeders I am looking at. Too bad their male Gerold is retired. He is one of the best looking dogs I have every seen.



mjta said:


> I am also somebody who has to recommend Schraderhaus. I am currently training a puppy from her as a Service Dog.
> 
> I obviously am looking for something a bit different than a sport dog or protection work. Jean was very good about being honest about her lines, what would work for me, and what wouldn't. She took the time to answer all my questions (believe me I had millions) before I bought her, as well as after I brought her home.
> 
> ...


Another one for Schraderhaus huh. So far they are the ones that I am most interested in. If you don't mind me asking, but how much did you pay for your puppy? I emailed them, and they have not responded.


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, you can't go wrong with anything from Schraderhaus and our mutual friend Jill at Timerhaus/Waldkonig K9. I'll PM you.


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Her price range is generally 1500 on up as far as I know. Depends on the litter obviously, as well as full or limited registration.


----------



## fritzie (Feb 11, 2014)

*schraderhaus*

Just received my puppy from Jean on mon.eve, I live in NY metro area. She could not have been more accommodating and knowledgeable about her dogs. very happy. Lux and Ester litter.


----------



## Fate (Oct 3, 2013)

fritzie said:


> Just received my puppy from Jean on mon.eve, I live in NY metro area. She could not have been more accommodating and knowledgeable about her dogs. very happy. Lux and Ester litter.


Congratulations! How old is the puppy? What is the dog like so far if you don't mind me asking?

And does anyone know anything about the Adlerstein kennels in California? Any experience with them?


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

Our pup is out of one of Jill Frosts dogs(waldkonig),who was purchased by our breeder. Great lines, and we love our pup.


----------



## fritzie (Feb 11, 2014)

Fate, He is eleven weeks now we got him at nine. A wonderful dog learning quick!


----------



## Fate (Oct 3, 2013)

Well I have been speaking to Jean by email and she is very nice and responsive. I plan to take a trip up to the kennel sometime this year to check it out. Have any of you visited her facility? I also have been speaking to Hans of Alpine K9 about this dogs. A little more expensive but the quality is definitely there. Any experience with Alpine K9?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Sent you a PM


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I sent a PM


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Fate said:


> Congratulations! How old is the puppy? What is the dog like so far if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> And does anyone know anything about the Adlerstein kennels in California? Any experience with them?


Excellent dogs, expert trainer.


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

I have been to Jean's place... Runs are spacious and kept clean. SHe whelps all her litters inside her home, has a large field for training and is very hands on with all her dog. The business is a family operation, she has no outside kennel help and sees each dog each day.


----------

